# Uber Fleet? Can it be done?



## Leon Z

Here's my question. If I have multiple cars and want to hire drivers, example a fleet. Can this actually be done? Does uber even allow this?

And if so, is it only for black or can x be done on this. 

Just curious is all, also it doesn't have to be just uber, lyft is fine as well. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## suewho

My advice for you? Go and see an accountant. Get him to crunch some numbers. 
Then go get your head read.
man dont you read anything? Try looking in the Pay section. Its full of information for you.


----------



## America

If you do this make sure you "buy" all the cars with a Santander loans so you at least bring someone else down with you.


----------



## Backdash

Leon Z said:


> Can this actually be done? Does uber even allow this?


Uber allows it in NYC on X thru black.
All payments go to the "fleet" owner who then deducts the weekly rental fee from drivers and pays the fleet drivers the remainder. So you dont have to rely on the renters of you

I know a guy who has 8 cars on the road. He says it works out great financially. That's what he says I have no clue. He also told me that its like being a rental landlord with the apartments on wheels and that the tenants piss him off to no end. Problem after problem after problem with the people who drive his cars

In those cases the fleet owner sends the drivers a 1099 at year end, not Uber


----------



## Kalee

suewho said:


> My advice for you? Go and see an accountant. Get him to crunch some numbers.
> Then go get your head read.
> man dont you read anything? Try looking in the Pay section. Its full of information for you.


Forget about paying an accountant to crunch the numbers on this deal for you. 
My 8 year old son can explain the reality of this mess to you for free.


----------



## suewho

Kalee said:


> Forget about paying an accountant to crunch the numbers on this deal for you.
> My 8 year old son can explain the reality of this mess to you for free.


Yes well, the accountant bit was just my way of being diplomatic...lol


----------



## Another Uber Driver

I tried this in the cab business. It did not last long. The numero uno problem in the cab business was and is the drivers' not paying the rent. If what someone else posted is true, at least Uber handles that for you, as it pays you and you pay the drivers. I am surprised that Uber is willing to get involved in that, as there could be problems.

There are other problems. As the car is a rental, the driver is usually less careful with it. He drives it hard, smashes into kerbs, makes illegal lane changes and U-turns, stomps the throttle hard and slams on the brakes. He bashes and bangs it around. It is not his car, so he does not care. When it breaks down, he brings it to you and says "Give me another one.". Rental drivers are less likely to try to avoid accidents. The adverse driver runs a red light, hits your car, your rental driver made no effort to get out of the way, the thing comes in on a tow truck, your driver jumps out of the truck's passenger seat and says "Give me another one". If you try to get him to bring in the car for routine maintenance/inspection, he cries and complains that you are taking time away from him so that he can not pay the rent. You tell him to bring the car to______________at_____________(time). You stand there, with the mechanic, waiting for your driver. You call the driver repeatedly, only to get his answering machine. Finally, after your driver is sure that the shop has been closed for at least two hours, he answers his telephone. Oh, he forgot. He is so sorry, he got a trip to_________________and did not think that he would be back on time. His wife/daughter/son/husband (in states where that is legal)/mother/girlfriend suddenly had_______________________.

I had one driver from whom I had to snatch a car, because he had a bottle of Pepsi mixed with liquor in the car. Later,, I found out that several fleet owners had fired him for DWI.

Then, there are the tickets. Most jurisidictions hold the owner responsible for parking tickets. The rental drivers do not care about parking tickets--it _ain't _their car. For a while, D.C. had a Fleet Adjudication Programme. It was a major hassle to enroll and keep up the enrollment, but some fleet owners managed to get in. For the persistent/lucky fleet owner, Parking Enforcement would send the Fleet Owner notices of unpaid summonses. The fleet owner then sent Parking Enforcement the name and address of the person who was driving that vehicle on that day at that time, and Parking Enforcement would go after them. Eventually, D.C. discontinued the programme. Numerous fleet owners have been paying the price for years after they left the business. Their drivers had accumulated thousands of dollars worth of parking summonses and left the fleet owner holding the bag. D.C. will hold up all sorts of licences, permits, services and the like over unpaid parking summonses. One former fleet owner lost his hack licence for five years over unpaid parking tickets.

My experience is not unique. In my years in the cab business, I have known numerous fleet owners. Their stories were worse than mine.

Try it, if you must.


----------



## Backdash

Most guys that rent out cars in NYC will tell the driver that even though he has and can drive the car 7 days a week the rental is for 6 days per week. That's so if any maintenance or repairs are needed the driver can't reduce the weekly payment by the amount of time the car is in the shop. Up to one full day anyway.

As far as parking tickets or red light camera tickets, anything that tickets the car and not the driver. The fleet owner knows that you have the car 24/7 and he simply deducts the ticket amount from your pay.

Yea sure its not their car so they will drive it harder than if it was their own car. But they do need it to make money. Its not like livery or taxi where other cars are probably available in a few hours or the next day.

The only reason its doable is because you have the drivers money. He knows that and he will do his best not to mess up the relationship because he needs you to pay him. Then again all sorts of dickwads out there.


----------



## Leon Z

Well here is why I ask the question for the guys telling me to seek accountants and 8 year olds. I have 3 Toyota camrys 2009 & 2010, no I didn't buy them someone owned me money for an investment and paid me back with these. I was going to sell them and then thought about ride sharing. I wasn't going to rent to strangers but I do have a couple cousins with non qualifying vehicles and they are out of work. Great kids and extremely respectful. I was going to rent to them. Basically was going to add them to my insurance policy which they would pay difference not to mention any maintenance on the vehicle and tickets. I want to control the money so I would pay them their share but at the same time make sure I get my money each week and just 1099 them at the end of the year. 

Again I trust them so even if I weren't a fleet I know I would get my money but it's just easier to control it all. 

I would have searched thru hundreds of threads on here but figured it would be quicker just to post it and let people help me like this site is supposed to do. Thanks everyone for the input, I'll be contacting uber to see if a fleet is able to be done with my cars, also lyft. 

I can even outfit the cars inside with tablets and cell phones for them this way I am in more control, and the best part now I will have 3 cars on the road advertising my primary business which is really why I'm doing it. No car wraps just brochures business cards and labeled water bottles.


----------



## suewho

Well, there ya go. Youve got it all worked out! Thanks for wasting everybodys time on this one. Good luck to you and your uber fleet.


----------



## MrsUberJax

That's the way Black Car works all over the U.S.A. Good Luck. They don't allow it for the vehicles you are talking about.. they consider X drivers, all independent contractors... I myself would love to hear if you get any other answers out of Uber.. keep us posted.


----------



## Leon Z

I'll let you know how this progress's and how was it a waste of time? I asked a valid question if fleets are allowed, explained my situation but my question still has not been answered. So ya thanks mate


----------



## MrsUberJax

The reason you have not received an answer is because none of us can predict what Uber is going to say to you. They have different rules for different regions, and you never really know what Uber's gonna say. I have in part answered your question... Uber does allow Fleets.. Many black car accounts are owned by fleets but those are specific cars of a luxury nature and most markets are closed to "fleet" accounts. You mentioned older toyota camry's - well those cars would not qualify for Black - they would be considered X cars.. and fleets from what I have been told are not operating in the X market. All X drivers are considered independent contractors. A year ago I tried to set up a fleet in X and they said no. So, maybe I've clarified my answer, maybe you've got the answer to your question now,, maybe not, but please feel free to share whatever Uber has to say about it... I'm sure it will be interesting.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

I think that Uber does allow fleets in some places for UberX. As you observe, it may vary by location. They may not allow it in Florida, but they do in Washington. When Uber was accepting drivers here for Uber Taxi, they did accept rental drivers. Uber is not accepting new taxi drivers here, now, unless you have a wheelchair accessible cab. With two exceptions of which I am aware, all of the accessibles here are rental.


----------



## Leon Z

MrsUberJax thank you. I'm waiting on a response from uber to see what happens. Again I'd love to do it as a fleet but if not then I'll just charge them a rental fee and they can drive standalone x for now. When I get my response I'll let everyone know the outcome.


----------



## GooberX

Leon Z said:


> MrsUberJax thank you. I'm waiting on a response from uber to see what happens. Again I'd love to do it as a fleet but if not then I'll just charge them a rental fee and they can drive standalone x for now. When I get my response I'll let everyone know the outcome.


You can do this.

My advice, sell the f-ing vehicles to your cousins and remain the legal lien holder.

If they are late one day, repo the car.

The rest is NOT worth it.


----------



## SuperCardUser

Leon Z said:


> I'll let you know how this progress's and how was it a waste of time? I asked a valid question if fleets are allowed, explained my situation but my question still has not been answered. So ya thanks mate


You can do it. If you add your cousin on the insurance and he signs up with uber he can use your car. Then he can pay you % of his uber earnings or a flat rental fee to you.


----------



## Lavone

suewho said:


> My advice for you? Go and see an accountant. Get him to crunch some numbers.
> Then go get your head read.
> man dont you read anything? Try looking in the Pay section. Its full of information for you.


My advise to everyone who wants to run a legit uber business is dont listen to these other ****en losers on here . Their just a bunch of criticizing deadbeats who never did anything with their clock in and out jobs . So **** them all , their jealous that you have the money and means to start a business . While the rest of these losers are cheating on their wives probably with prostitutes and then want to pretend like their smart on here. I pay 35$ a day in gas and make 218 a day just doing uber x . That equates to 1400 for a 7 day work day . 1400 a week per car tell your ****en 8 year old to tally that up.. But trust me if he is as dumb as you are , he probably couldn't do it . And trust me only council these deadbeats have is a public defender.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Leon Z said:


> Well here is why I ask the question for the guys telling me to seek accountants and 8 year olds. I have 3 Toyota camrys 2009 & 2010, no I didn't buy them someone owned me money for an investment and paid me back with these. I was going to sell them and then thought about ride sharing. I wasn't going to rent to strangers but I do have a couple cousins with non qualifying vehicles and they are out of work. Great kids and extremely respectful. I was going to rent to them. Basically was going to add them to my insurance policy which they would pay difference not to mention any maintenance on the vehicle and tickets. I want to control the money so I would pay them their share but at the same time make sure I get my money each week and just 1099 them at the end of the year.
> 
> Again I trust them so even if I weren't a fleet I know I would get my money but it's just easier to control it all.
> 
> I would have searched thru hundreds of threads on here but figured it would be quicker just to post it and let people help me like this site is supposed to do. Thanks everyone for the input, I'll be contacting uber to see if a fleet is able to be done with my cars, also lyft.
> 
> I can even outfit the cars inside with tablets and cell phones for them this way I am in more control, and the best part now I will have 3 cars on the road advertising my primary business which is really why I'm doing it. No car wraps just brochures business cards and labeled water bottles.


Uber tried it and lost $6,000 per car per year.

The problem is you have to charge the drivers enough to break even, then the drivers have to make af least min wage (on average) or you get sued (eventually)

Unless you are in NYC (and maybe not even there anymore)

If you charge enough money, each driver won't get enough to cover what they owe you, on top of min wage.

When you bring in randos off the street you have to account for half of them being dumber than a box a hammers.... so any math has to account for below optimum driving habits, as well as taking the learning curve or the job into account.

So if a good driver can earn $250 in 12 hours in your city.

$70 can go to you? $30 to gas and tolls, $100 to the driver, and $50 goes into the abyss of the drivers skimming money and or being an idiot and not knowing what they are doing.

If a driver can't consisently earn $250 a day your idea will never fly.

You will also need commercial insurance,

Drivers will accept cash rides no matter how much you tell them not to.


----------



## Lavone

A driver accepting cash rides would be a plus to them and nothing for you to worry about . That just means you will have a more dedicated employee. You just have to make them aware that if their not performing well on uber's platform that they will be let go. They are gona perform well because they are aware of the extra money thier making on the side. Lol every business has shrinkage it cant be avoided . Walmart , Macys , Grocery stores , strip clubs etc. These institutions are not closing there businesses because of what there gona be losing from theft . They're calculating it into thier finances .
As far as how much they make a day , it should be done as percentages that's way if its low your employees still get a piece of the pie .
As for not performing well , you will have to set a performance criteria where you check in every hour . If it's not being met their day stops and restarts the next day or put in another employee. 1 employee won't work you must have 2 employees 6 hours each . That way if one is not performing the other one gets more hours and money . And you also can not stop driving you must work the other 12 hours . And your right you wouldn't be able to make 250 a day consistantly it would be way more. Stop being skeptical and just do it while you have the oppratunity to . This is what separates people from rich to poor . If life was easy everyone would be driving a Mercedes-Benz or Bimmer . But their not because they stop right where your stopping at by over analyzing . I think your just a dreamer, you won't make it because your dreamer and dreamers are dreamers by blood . You have to learn how the human brain works . Once your into something your brain naturally adapts and eventually finds somewhat of a resolution. It's like when I had a toothache and didn't have any pains meds I eventually found out that water immediately takes the pain away for a couple of minutes . So i kept rinsing my mouth out with water until I was able to get the pains meds .


----------



## NOXDriver

Backdash said:


> I know a guy who has 8 cars on the road. He says it works out great financially.


I want to see some numbers.

There is NO WAY you are paying 8 drivers LEGALLY with profits off Uber unless you are in one of the major metro markets. And even then, I don't want to manage 8 people who are not smart enough to not drive for Uber.


----------

